# software job after B.Sc(IT)



## kumar.arun (Jan 5, 2011)

I am completed B.Sc(computer science) in 2010
In  Andhra Pradesh i want to job in IT field i have basic knowledge of C and V.B some one advise me networking is better  but i dont know which job is better  i want to do any short term course (1 or 2 months) and get a job please suggest me which is better for me networking or testing tools or SQL+
I am coming to  mumbai from Andhrapradesh For  IT Job . . .Please help me . . ,


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 13, 2011)

if your c/c++ and VB base is strong enough den i would suggest stay in this side only.. oderwise move to the networking one.. 
both are required in IT sector..


----------



## prasath_digit (Jan 20, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> if your c/c++ and VB base is strong enough den i would suggest stay in this side only.. oderwise move to the networking one..
> both are required in IT sector..



+1


----------



## Amit Shrivastava (Apr 12, 2011)

kumar.arun said:


> I am completed B.Sc(computer science) in 2010
> In  Andhra Pradesh i want to job in IT field i have basic knowledge of C and V.B some one advise me networking is better  but i dont know which job is better  i want to do any short term course (1 or 2 months) and get a job please suggest me which is better for me networking or testing tools or SQL+
> I am coming to  mumbai from Andhrapradesh For  IT Job . . .Please help me . . ,



first you will have to do mind set which field you want to join because your c and vb are good but  you also want to do move in networking field.


----------

